# My first Colnage Purchase (used)....



## eliltebiker (May 11, 2011)

I'm taking a leap of faith buying an older Colnago...in the past I've been more into Mt biking and now trying to get more into road biking and was hoping an expert around here could help my identify year of frame and general price something like this would run. Thanks for any assistance! States Masterlight across top and Decor....


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet ride. I would love to have a steel Master. That Art Decor paint is one of my favorite thigns about Colnago bikes. Check ebay for "Colnago Master" and you will see all sorts of price ranges. There are also very may variants of the Master; Olympic, x-lite, piu, competition, light, etc. I remember seeing them in the late 80s and they still make them today. I am no expert but someone here will get you in the ball park. I'd guess early 2000s for that one since it is a Masterlight.


----------



## eliltebiker (May 11, 2011)

Thanks! If anyone else has any info I'd appreciate it!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Do an ebay search for closed items.

Here's one that looks to likely be in better condition than yours and has the original fork, which yours apparently doesn't, which is not a good thing -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Bikes&rt=nc&si=AoveOW58BlYtIIQgr3zfCe05YMk%3D

Highest bid was $1025, yours maybe $850?


----------



## gregroadie (Nov 16, 2011)

I just bought an 80s Colnago Decor on ebay in decent condition with replaced Campy Mirage gruppo and rust on the forks for $580. The frame looks good with some scrapes and little surface rust. Hope to post pictures when it is cleaned up. I know this is not top end by any stretch but it is all steel and is a work of art. It is actually a C96 Thron super frame and is a 1996. The stem is a replacement Tioga, soon to be a Cinelli.


----------

